
Beyond the PDP-11: Architectural support for a memory-safe C abstract machine [pdf] - luu
http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~dc552/papers/asplos15-memory-safe-c.pdf
======
hga
For a less complete approach, look at what how the lowRISC project has
proposed to extend the RISC-V architecture with a couple of tag bits:
[http://www.lowrisc.org/docs/memo-2014-001-tagged-memory-
and-...](http://www.lowrisc.org/docs/memo-2014-001-tagged-memory-and-minion-
cores/)

------
xamuel
Very fascinating read, I especially liked the zoology of idioms, and I learned
something new (comparison between pointers to different objects is undefined,
there goes my idea of storing structures directly in radix tries, lol!)

I don't understand the obsession with garbage collection. Memory safety is a
worthy cause. Garbage collection, though--if you want that, then use a
different language than C. Malloc and free aren't really that hard once you
know what you're doing.

------
pjmlp
Very interesting.

As C isn't going away anytime soon, we really need fixes like this one.

